# Amp Tech in Toronto?



## Kestral (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey all, I'm looking for a great amp tech in Toronto that can do this to my Vox AC15tbx:

http://www.tone-man.com/amp-serv.htm


> Reissue Amp Upgrades:
> Wonder why your reissue Vox, Marshall or Fender doesn't sound like an old one? The manufactures don?t use the same quality parts, filter cap values or Transformers as the originals used. The originals used carbon composition resistors, Mylar or polyester tone & coupling caps, lower value filtering cans and hand made! hand wound transformers. By replacing these components with original types (or as close to it as I can) your new amp can sing like the old ones do without paying the ever increasing high prices that can make you use your first born as collateral for financing the purchase of an original one. I can turn your reissue into an amp that will give you the sound, feel and touch response of the old ones.
> Basic Starting Prices for Reissue Amp Mods:
> 
> ...


Does anyone know of someone in Toronto that does this? Here's a pic of my amp


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Give John Fletcher a call: (416) 469-2966. Awesome tech. Fast and great rates. He works out of his home which is just East off Jones Ave., South of the Danforth.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

This is the guy I use, Lëif Bódnarchuk . Fast professsional service and does a whiz bangup job to boot:

http://www.enforce.ca/eastdaleamps/index.html


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

*Amp Tech in Toronto*

I've had good luck with Buzzy Burak at 416 282 5088.

Peter


----------



## Kestral (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the recs! I've heard of Buzzy, didn't he used to build amps for Fender?


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Thought I'd re-activate this thread again for some current ideas. Any recommendations for a good amp tech in TO for vintage things?
I've got a 1970's Garnet Herzog that needs a 3 prong cord and a 1964 Fender Pro amp that could use a quick looking over. I also have a 1970's Fox Tone machine fuzz pedal that has a pot that isn't working.
Thanks.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

http://morattoampshop.com/

-turnournd time is usually 3-7 days.
-repairs, clones, rebuilds, and invents
-has proprietary designs for amps, and effects
-is an accomplished guitarist, we jam often (total understanding of tone) (techs who aren't players don't speak "guitar"!
-does house calls for a fee.

lives in ajax but picks up and drops off during his weekly rounds

416-561-4101

here is a melody maker Gibson flying V with a Motor city Humbucker pickup in there. it's going straight into a Traynor yba4 combo 50 watts. Steve re-voiced one of each input to be better for guitar. I also changed the marsland speaker for a 15" celestion 400 watt 8ohm monster.

https://soundcloud.com/michael-madi...in=michael-madio/sets/hurley-madio-2015-06-12

here's his modified signature amp. 12 watts, he has a special trem on this one, where you can attach a vol pedal and control the speed of the trem!! it's amazing.
https://soundcloud.com/the-hurley-jam/2-electricity?in=the-hurley-jam/sets/osler-2014


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

+1 for John Fletcher.


----------

